

Pioneers of Computing: Guido Van Rossum - msacks
http://www.thebitsource.com/pioneers-of-computing/


======
RiderOfGiraffes
Why not just link to the original:

[http://python-history.blogspot.com/2009/01/personal-
history-...](http://python-history.blogspot.com/2009/01/personal-history-
part-1-cwi.html)

